# getting scared



## justincase (Jul 16, 2011)

I am looking at my supply and if things went crazy (ok crazier) in a day or two, I have enough for my family to eat for maybe a month or two. My garden died due to drought, could not keep water on the veggies. I have been chugging along but money seems to be getting tighter and tighter each month. I am finding it hard to have anything extra to prep with. I feel so discouraged and really scared. I am so very worried for my two children and tonight with the news that we have been dowbgraded in our credit score is very scary. I hope I am not alone in feeling like this, not that I want anyone else to be afraid, but if anyone has felt like this please send me a comment. I keep trying to remain positive but things are happenning faster than I can prep for, it seems. I havebeen prepping since Dec. but it is not piling up too fast...I need Publisher Clearing House to knock at my door so I can buy freeze dried food in bulk....ahhhh if only


----------



## Billie2 (Jul 3, 2011)

Do you know how to hunt, forage, have guns and ammo? And most importantly, trust yourself (not the Govt) when it comes to YOUR well being... If so, you are steps ahead of many....Count and rely on YOU, no one else. Not Clearing House, the State, the GOVT. Only YOU have YOUR best interest at heart. And hopefully a tight and trusted family/friends as well.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

fear can be a great motivator. You might not be able to afford to buy preps right now but you can afford internet access. Use it to research edible plants and mushrooms and then go take a walk in the woods. 

Try everything that you can identify as edible. Even if it doesn't taste so good and you don't want to eat it now, it will be in your mental bank if you need it in the future. H. **** Sapiens greatest asset is adaptability. Prepare yourself to think differently than you do now. I now live in a modern home with up to date conveniences, but in my mind, I can just as easily live in a hut in the woods. 

Instead of thinking of how you can maintain your current lifestyle no matter what, think of how you can adapt to a different lifestyle to survive. 

There are many examples of people dying in entirely survivable circumstances for the simple fact that their minds could not adapt to new circumstances. 

Picture yourself living in a tent, a hut, a beach, under a bridge, in a homeless camp. 

Yes, prep all the material things that you can, but it is the mental preps that will keep you alive.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Revelation 3:17 (KJV 1900)

17 Because thou sayest, I am rich, and increased with goods, and have need of nothing; and knowest not that thou art wretched, and miserable, and poor, and blind, and naked:


----------



## Billie2 (Jul 3, 2011)

Well said Tinknal. These aren't reality shows anymore, this IS reality of survival. Mental is the strongest tool.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Probably the best thing to do is lay off the national news. Forget about someone else telling you how bad things are for you. Are you in dire straits now? I think not with as much effort and thought that you have already put into this. That's way more than much of the population. Just so you know what needs to be done and take whatever opportunity that presents itself is 90 percent of the ballgame. There's a bunch of hype around that you don't have to buy into. 

No, you are not alone in feeling this. There are a great many people who look at their preps and say oh God, what if? Well, just mosey along at your own pace, and let the rough end drag on what can't be done, and do those things that can. It's not a race against time, it more of a mindset that will lead to eventual success. 

You're only going to live once. Don't go around paranoid about 2012, the price of gold, the credit rating of the United States, or how many stores of dried rice you have. Everyone is just doing what they can as they can. Some folks have money, a lot of us don't. Treat it like a fun hobby. If the S ever does hit the fan, you'll be okay, and you won't have worried yourself silly in the interim. 

Good luck, stay cool, the boogy man still is only a legend.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

keep prepping the best ya can.maybe make a bit of a plan so it doesnt seem all wild eyed and bushtailed....lol... .....keep ya eye on the ball and keep a steady pace.


you can do it !!!!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I think they want us scared. To what end I don't know yet. There must be some thing that your doing that you feel is right, just keep doing that. 
Learn how to sprout for fresh veggies. It's a cheap project. all you need is a jar, peice of screen and a bag of lentles.
Instead of a jar I use a salad spinner.
Put about 1/3 of a cup of the lentles in the containor, cover with water for one night. drain and rinse daily till they get the size you want.
You can also sprout wheat, mung bean seeds and others.
Use the sprouted seeds for a salad or in fried rice dishes. I am sure there is other information on the web about sprouting.
Sprouting will be a great freind with the food shortages that are coming.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

tinknal said:


> Revelation 3:17 (KJV 1900)
> 
> 17 Because thou sayest, I am rich, and increased with goods, and have need of nothing; and knowest not that thou art wretched, and miserable, and poor, and blind, and naked:


That was refering to the Leodician church that was rebuked for worldliness and a lukewarm faith.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

tinknal said:


> fear can be a great motivator. You might not be able to afford to buy preps right now but you can afford internet access. Use it to research edible plants and mushrooms and then go take a walk in the woods.
> 
> Try everything that you can identify as edible. Even if it doesn't taste so good and you don't want to eat it now, it will be in your mental bank if you need it in the future. H. **** Sapiens greatest asset is adaptability. Prepare yourself to think differently than you do now. I now live in a modern home with up to date conveniences, but in my mind, I can just as easily live in a hut in the woods.


Tinknal, your advice was all good for anyone living in more northern climes and not presently living in a drought. In drought conditions there is nothing to forage, it's all dead and gone, especially things like mushrooms and edible weeds.

Not trying to criticize your advice because it WAS good advice - just not applicable to anyone living in the present drought conditions in the south.

.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

foxfiredidit said:


> Probably the best thing to do is lay off the national news. Forget about someone else telling you how bad things are for you. Are you in dire straits now? I think not with as much effort and thought that you have already put into this. That's way more than much of the population. Just so you know what needs to be done and take whatever opportunity that presents itself is 90 percent of the ballgame. There's a bunch of hype around that you don't have to buy into.
> 
> No, you are not alone in feeling this. There are a great many people who look at their preps and say oh God, what if? Well, just mosey along at your own pace, and let the rough end drag on what can't be done, and do those things that can. It's not a race against time, it more of a mindset that will lead to eventual success.
> 
> ...


This is an excellent post! It says it all. :thumb:

.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

SquashNut said:


> I think they want us scared. To what end I don't know yet. There must be some thing that your doing that you feel is right, just keep doing that.
> Learn how to sprout for fresh veggies. It's a cheap project. all you need is a jar, peice of screen and a bag of lentles.
> Instead of a jar I use a salad spinner.
> Put about 1/3 of a cup of the lentles in the containor, cover with water for one night. drain and rinse daily till they get the size you want.
> ...


Fear is needed so when they announce things are so bad that they need to suspend the constitutional process because of gridlock or whatever reason they come up with, the masses huddled in fear wont see the slave chains slipping over their wrists as they are given a hand up...


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

justincase said:


> I am looking at my supply and if things went crazy (ok crazier) in a day or two, I have enough for my family to eat for maybe a month or two. My garden died due to drought, could not keep water on the veggies. I have been chugging along but money seems to be getting tighter and tighter each month. I am finding it hard to have anything extra to prep with. I feel so discouraged and really scared. I am so very worried for my two children and tonight with the news that we have been dowbgraded in our credit score is very scary. I hope I am not alone in feeling like this, not that I want anyone else to be afraid, but if anyone has felt like this please send me a comment. I keep trying to remain positive but things are happenning faster than I can prep for, it seems. I havebeen prepping since Dec. but it is not piling up too fast...I need Publisher Clearing House to knock at my door so I can buy freeze dried food in bulk....ahhhh if only



Most places selling Mountain House are back ordered for months on the #10 cans.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Any prudent person would be unsettled by the past couple of years' events. I've been putting by as much as possible as a help against the inflation I am pretty sure is coming. 

OP, you could start some maters and put the seedlings in pots. You can grow greens which are not only nutritious but mature quickly. Sprouting too, if that's for you. 

I know the "it's overwhelming" feeling, it's normal.....the trick is to not allow yourself to be immobilized by your fears. Find something you can DO, and then another, and then another....and pretty soon you will realize that you are learning to cope.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Win07_351 said:


> That was refering to the Leodician church that was rebuked for worldliness and a lukewarm faith.


Many biblical passages have multiple meanings and applications. I think that one day that verse will apply to many who are now fat and comfortable.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

naturelover said:


> Tinknal, your advice was all good for anyone living in more northern climes and not presently living in a drought. In drought conditions there is nothing to forage, it's all dead and gone, especially things like mushrooms and edible weeds.
> 
> Not trying to criticize your advice because it WAS good advice - just not applicable to anyone living in the present drought conditions in the south.
> 
> .


Well, my advise about mindset applies everywhere. I'll bet that even in severe drought areas that there are creek bottoms, low areas, forests, etc that still support plant life.


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

I'm nervous, too, but I find being nice/kind to others and talking to the elderly folks at church are great ways to remain grounded in reality. I spent part of last Sunday talking with a 90+/- -year-old lady about our very hot summer. She has been here all of her adult life. Then we talked about gardens and canning. Awesome. THEN I met a couple our Pastor introduced before the service - young, first baby, and they are what they call "micro-farmers." Seemed like they are basically growing a market garden, but whatever you call it they had so much enthusiasm and energy. 

So for our fears: I think the suggestion to avoid mainstream news is good advice, and talking with other people and treating them well works wonders for your outlook.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

justincase said:


> I am looking at my supply and if things went crazy (ok crazier) in a day or two, I have enough for my family to eat for maybe a month or two. My garden died due to drought, could not keep water on the veggies. I have been chugging along but money seems to be getting tighter and tighter each month. I am finding it hard to have anything extra to prep with. I feel so discouraged and really scared. I am so very worried for my two children and tonight with the news that we have been dowbgraded in our credit score is very scary. I hope I am not alone in feeling like this, not that I want anyone else to be afraid, but if anyone has felt like this please send me a comment. I keep trying to remain positive but things are happenning faster than I can prep for, it seems. I havebeen prepping since Dec. but it is not piling up too fast...I need Publisher Clearing House to knock at my door so I can buy freeze dried food in bulk....ahhhh if only



No one will have enough preps forever...no one can. You have done great to be able to weather a first wave of craziness. Now breath an exhale and think about what things you must have for the next couple of weeks that might be holes: gasoline? Water? propane? and go today to get what you can, so IF the next fews days turn nutty...you can hunker in a home securing your realm and kin.

-scrt crk


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

tinknal said:


> Well, my advise about mindset applies everywhere. I'll bet that even in severe drought areas that there are creek bottoms, low areas, forests, etc that still support plant life.


Everything here is decimated by grasshoppers. You have to pick them off the clothes on the clotheslines before you bring the clothes in, and where they were sitting there are tiny holes where they ate the fabric. We had alot of rain in a short period of time (no flooding), so alot of seeds never sprouted, alot of the tomatoes on the plants rotted from the inside out, and of course, added to the lovely grasshopper and mosquito problems. Where I live it is extremely dry normally -- we don't have creek bottoms and forests and stuff -- and it is worse now. I sure hope others have those type of areas to help in survival. 

justincase -- see if you can lay your hands on some large empty mineral tubs (the heavy red plastic ones that hold mineral/vitamins for cattle). If not, use as large of containers as you can find. Put some dirt in them, and place them in a sunny area indoors (or outdoors for now). You can plant alot of things that do NOT require pollination and you could grow it indoors in the winter. Stuff like kale, carrots, beets, spinach, turnips, lettuce, etc. If you had room, you could at least keep alot of them going for extra healthy food for your kids in the winter. And the other poster's idea of sprouts is a great one. If things get worse, at least you could have a source of healthy greens (sprouts) in a couple of days to feed your family vs months to grow food in a conventional garden. Also, check out the loss leaders at your grocery store every week -- alot of them are unadvertised, and you can often get more stuff for your preps at a fraction of what it would normally cost. Also, the holidays are coming, and things like pumpkin, sweet potatoes, apples, cranberries, turkey, and the like can be purchased alot more cheaply than normal during those time. I stock up on those items and sugar, flour, molasses, spices, etc., during those times when they're so much cheaper. I also take advantage of things like cranberries, turkey, sweet potatoes, etc etc and can those up for use at a later date. Do you live in a place where you can have a few chickens? They are easy to raise and cheap to keep and you would at least have a steady supply of protein (eggs) to keep your family going. Do you hunt? If so, you should harvest as many animals as you legally are allowed to, and can or freeze the meat. How about fishing? I think you get my idea. If you don't have a freezer and can't afford one or don't wish to rely on one, then you need to learn how to can as soon as possible. They usually have pressure and waterbath canners cheaper on closeout at the end of the season at places like Wmart or Ace Hardware, or you can usually get them with free shipping on places like amazon.com or get them through EBay or garage sales. You don't have to have an orchard or access to a farmer's market -- You can make homemade jelly with storebought juice and pectin. You can also can up alot of meats/veggies you can get in large family packs or on sale at the grocery store. Also, put the word out to people you know that you are looking for canning jars -- alot of times they'll say "oh yeah, my mom has a whole shed full and she doesn't can any more -- I'll see if you can have them". Alot of times you can find them cheap at garage sales and estate auctions too. Also, check out garage sales and EBay for prep items that are very inexpensive.

Fear is normal - we all have it to one degree or another. But fear can be a great motivator, and cause you to think and plan out more "what if" scenarios. The fact that you see and acknowledge what is coming at this country, and you are concerned about it, makes you so much farther ahead than alot of others who have the Mary Sunshine mentality that everything is fine, nah it'll never happen, the gov't will take care of us, and etc. Don't panic - panic can paralyze. But a healthy dose of controlled fear can help put things into perspective. You are not as far along as you want to be, but you are also farther along than you were a year ago.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

farmerpat said:


> Everything here is decimated by grasshoppers. You have to pick them off the clothes on the clotheslines before you bring the clothes in, and where they were sitting there are tiny holes where they ate the fabric.


This is exactly what I was talking about with mindset. You have focused on the destructive habits of grasshoppers rather than their nutritional value, whether for poultry food or human food.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I have too much to do to be nurvous.....so busy with garden produce right now it's rediculous.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

You cann't grow things inside in the winter unless you provide artificial light.
You can sprout though. The only time i cann't sprout is in January. It's just to cold in the house at night here.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

tinknal said:


> This is exactly what I was talking about with mindset. You have focused on the destructive habits of grasshoppers rather than their nutritional value, whether for poultry food or human food.


Mindset? Destructive habits vs nutritional value? Sorry - I don't get it. My poultry eat them, but there's no way that they can consume enough of them to event attempt to make a dent. Human food? Don't think so. As long as I have elk/deer in the freezer, Angus and Charlois beef in the pasture, poultry everywhere, and goats in the corral there is no way I'd eat insects as part of my diet. Guess I'm just old fashioned that way.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

SquashNut said:


> You cann't grow things inside in the winter unless you provide artificial light.
> You can sprout though. The only time i cann't sprout is in January. It's just to cold in the house at night here.


I'm lucky because the hottest rooms in the house face the south, and we are at a fairly decent altitude here. I do leave a lightbulb on for a couple of hours in the evening, but we're in that room anyway, so it's on either way. I've grown things that way for a couple of years. The plants don't get as large as if they grew outside, but they do grow just the same.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

farmerpat said:


> I'm lucky because the hottest rooms in the house face the south, and we are at a fairly decent altitude here. I do leave a lightbulb on for a couple of hours in the evening, but we're in that room anyway, so it's on either way. I've grown things that way for a couple of years. The plants don't get as large as if they grew outside, but they do grow just the same.


I've tryed lettuce and it get's spindley. My plant stand is in the living room so we use it for lighting the room all the time.

Doesn't part of the country garden in the winter any way?


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

My spinach did okay, and my kale was not as good as if grown outside (kinda spindly too), but I figured it was better than nothing in a SHTF scenario. Now if I could just find a way to grow ears of sweet corn in December in my closet! yummmmmy!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

farmerpat said:


> My spinach did okay, and my kale was not as good as if grown outside (kinda spindly too), but I figured it was better than nothing in a SHTF scenario. Now if I could just find a way to grow ears of sweet corn in December in my closet! yummmmmy!


I have a small green house I will fill with kale and lettuce plants soon.
even in there they get spindley.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

SquashNut said:


> I have a small green house I will fill with kale and lettuce plants soon.
> even in there they get spindley.


Yeah, I'm gonna try it too. d/h bought a greenhouse frame a year ago and got it assembled. he bought the plastic for it, but we haven't set it up all the way yet. It's been so hot here that we figured we'd just cook the food on the vine if we did it now, but I'm trying to figure out how we could maybe keep the garden going into the winter months. We had -39 windchill last winter again, so I don't think we can keep it going much past November. I know that people in warmer climates like FL, CA, and the deep south garden pretty much year round, and I envy them for it!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

tinknal said:


> Well, my advise about mindset applies everywhere. I'll bet that even in severe drought areas that there are creek bottoms, low areas, forests, etc that still support plant life.


tinknal, have you ever been to Texas. Especially west Texas? No there is not creek bottoms. Even if there were every thing is dead and dried up. Even here in NE Texas every thing is dying.

About the only thing you might find would be cactus. Maybe a rattle snake or lizard once in a while. You may think I'm exaggerating but I'm not.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I think it's good to keep up with what is going on in Washington. You just need to not let it panic you. But you need to know so you can be prepared.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Ruby said:


> tinknal, have you ever been to Texas. Especially west Texas? No there is not creek bottoms. Even if there were every thing is dead and dried up. Even here in NE Texas every thing is dying.
> 
> About the only thing you might find would be cactus. Maybe a rattle snake or lizard once in a while. You may think I'm exaggerating but I'm not.


I've been there. Dry doesn't come close to describing it! They said on the news the other night that your drought is the worst in the nation right now.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

IMHO mindset is important. I'm worried but I've done all that I can do for the moment. It is what it is. After balancing my books this week my balance was quite reduced, which bothered me. Then I looked at what I spent on preps the last 8 weeks, realized where the money had gone and felt a little better. I agree with the others who say that just being AWARE puts you ahead of all the sheeple. Anything in your preps beyond that puts you even further ahead. I don't consider my situation ideal and I have no garden at the moment.. however, just knowing that I've done all that I can gives me a level of comfort. 

When the news gets me worked up, I turn to friends and HT to help me remember that I'm not alone in my thoughts, the situation IS BAD, BUT, we're all in the same boat. That said, I try to remember to live today even though I'm preparing for tomorrow.

Best of luck and feel free to pm me if you'd like.


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

Scared is right. The US is on the brink of financial mayhem, IMHO.

Time for me to mentally re-group about prep plans. I haven't done a thorough re-assessment for a long time, and we have a clear direction now of how TPTB are going to handle this (poorly/print money/give it to the undeserving). So, knowing that they are consistently trashing the dollar, I need to decide the best places to put any spare cash. Saving it is not an option, unless it would go into PM's. But I would prefer hard goods, and that means to very carefully look over our situation.

Actually, SAVING what "money" we can is top priority. The problem is, the tradional methods of saving won't work in a high inflation scenario. That leaves, PM's, preps and trade goods. Since we don't have much, for us, the preps and trade goods (shop supplies) must come first, and that needs to be chosen as carefully as possible.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Even here in east Tx., the forest is not even able to support itself now. There are numerous dead trees, mostly oaks, showing up everywhere I go. Mushrooms or edible fugus is out of the question, as are roots and any possible edible berries or seeds. Many trees and shrubs aborted their seeds months ago. My yard is littered with tiny, aborted acorns, dead pinecones that should be green right now, and the wild persimmon trees are bare. Wild mulberries dropped their fruit back in April. Scrub and undergrowth are dead. Deer have either died or hopefully moved--no one I know has seen any in a while. Low, damp areas in the woods simply don't exist in many places. Ponds are dry, cypress trees are dying because the formerly waterlogged ground they grow in is dry and cracked. Wildfires have and continue to sweep through many areas, burning even the cactus that could be eaten. Don't know about other places, but I have only seen a few squirrels in the woods, which is highly unusual. Normally squirrels are rampant all year here. Forage and hay for livestock is in dire shortage. Basically, if you're in most parts of Texas right now, you would be very hard pressed to find edibles out in the wild, due to exceptional drought that has been going on for almost a year now, and wildfires.

If foraging, I would assume one could eat the few squirrels or ***** available, whatever bark or other plant material that is still alive and edible, insects, song birds, maybe a few wild ducks if you could find them.










This is land we own in another part of the state. It burned about 4 months ago, and still looks this way as there has been no rain since it burned to help grass or whatever begin to grow again. And this is not an unusual picture either. Hundreds of thousands of acres in the state have burned this way, and are still in exceptional drought status.

It would be near impossible to find anythig to eat on such a piece of burned land, not even insects. There isnt' even grass or leaves for animals to browse, so the animals go elsewhere, or die.

So no, in some places, insects are not even much of an option.

However, to address the OP, do you have access to a lake, or beach area, where you could possibly fish or dig for clams or anything of that sort? I know that requires a license, but if you live near anything like that, it might be an option.

Otherwise, if the SHTF, you can practice strict portion control for meals to make what you have go further. You'd need to restrict physical activity but that should be do-able as well.

I don't know what we, or anyone else, would do after a certain point. If things do get as bad as some of us fear, the woods will be full of people hunting, lakes will be full of people fishing.... I don't have any answer. I don't think anyone does.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

If you can't seem to get more cash, do what I've done all my life... scrounge. I've gotten more stuff by 'scrounging' than ever with cash. Takes a lot of talking up, schmoozin with folks, working your way around to getting them to give you something for free (if you become an expert, you can sometimes actually get them to pay you to take stuff away).

I feel bad when I have to pay cash, if I know I could have gotten the same thing for free, by the scrounge...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

JulieAnn - that's horrible. To think we have that in America, and not some foreign backshrub country, or other planet.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

texican said:


> If you can't seem to get more cash, do what I've done all my life... scrounge. I've gotten more stuff by 'scrounging' than ever with cash. Takes a lot of talking up, schmoozin with folks, working your way around to getting them to give you something for free (if you become an expert, you can sometimes actually get them to pay you to take stuff away).
> 
> I feel bad when I have to pay cash, if I know I could have gotten the same thing for free, by the scrounge...


We do some scrounging, but we also so do some trading up. Which means we have something we cann't use, trade it for some thing worth a little bit more, untill we have some thing we can use. Takes a litte work, but it gets us what we need.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Angie, it is indeed hundreds of thousands of acres in the state that have been reduced to this. I could post another pic I have showing other parts of the land, where huge clumps of prickly pear, taller than me, were burned to ash, so not even cactus, which has historically been part of famine diets, is growing. The drought has not allowed much to regrow either. The drought encompasses most of the state, some 80%? if I'm not mistaken. And where we are, in east Tx, we have had wildfires but not as extensive as in the west, north and central parts of the state, but we are still in this terrible drought. I ought to take some pictures of the woods around our land, and some from the highways, showing the numbers of dead trees that are showing up. I have lived here all my life, and have never seen such numbers of dead trees, not even from pine bark beetles. When I say underbrush and scrub is dead, it really is dead, even the roots. I pulled up a huge dead beautyberry bush the other day just by grabbing it and pulling it up--I was amazed at how easily it came up. When was the last time you grabbed a big bushy scrub bush and pulled it right up? I can go out on my property and bend down, grab a handful of St. Augustine grass, and simply pull it up, or rather pick it up, with no resistance. The roots are dead, dessicated, and the soil is so dry it's powdery. 

I have been feeding the song birds as best I can to try to help get them through the drought. Wax myrtles, beauty berry, inland sea oats, prickly pear... every single wild, seed or fruit bearing native plant I can think of are all devoid of fruit. It's not like anything I've ever seen.

Sorry to hijack the thread. I was just trying to make the point that, in some places, there really *isn't* much of anything to forge on. Even the insects are scarce. Come to think of it, I haven't seen any grasshoppers or crickets lately. Cicadas were few this spring.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Panic isn't really a useful emotion at this point. Instead of thinking about what you cannot do, think about what you can do. You CAN eat a bit more cheaply right now to free up a bit of cash to invest in more preps. There is no way that any of us can be prepared against every eventuality. Twenty dollars worth of Ramen noodles can feed a family for a long time. It isn't what I'd want to eat, but it would help to sustain when coupled with some of our other preps.

Cans of tuna, chicken and veggies are still reasonably priced, especially store brand products. Stock up on flour and sugar, even if you can only afford one 5lb bag at a time. Yeast can be stored in the freezer. Now you have the basic ingredients for bread. If you have chickens, then the eggs will provide you with the ingredients to make noodles when coupled with the flour.

As to those grasshoppers, I'd be looking for a way to dry or freeze the ones that land on my laundry to provide good protein for my chickens in the winter! My hens would love them as a treat.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

JuliaAnn said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread. I was just trying to make the point that, in some places, there really *isn't* much of anything to forge on. *Even the insects are scarce. Come to think of it, I haven't seen any grasshoppers or crickets lately. Cicadas were few this spring*.


I don't think it's hijacking, I think it's pointing out the true severity of the drought in places and people need to be aware of that.

As to the insects, as people are pointing out in HT Questions forum, the fire ants are also dying. Some people are blessing that but fire ants dying is another indicator of a truly severe drought. Not much in nature can decimate fire ants unless their food supply literally dries up and they are usually the last insects to go in a severe drought. If the fire ants are dying off now it means their vegetable sources and prey animals that provide them with moisture (insects, worms, larvae, small animals) are dying or gone.

.


----------



## giddy (Nov 14, 2006)

justincase- I think I would buy normal food that you regularly eat before I would think about freeze-dried. What do you and your kids eat most of? Do you eat beans, rice, oatmeal, peanut butter, soups or fast food? Maybe if we knew what you already eat, we can help you figure out how to get more or stretch what you have.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I appreciate hijacking when it leads to more discussion thats appropriate tangent.See that here a lot,Im for it.

Agree on sprouts,amazing veggies and NEVER a crop failure and ready in a few days.Good stuff!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Well, I guess that since some people choose to live in drought prone areas that my advise was inappropriate. My apologies.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

farmerpat said:


> Mindset? Destructive habits vs nutritional value? Sorry - I don't get it. My poultry eat them, but there's no way that they can consume enough of them to event attempt to make a dent. Human food? Don't think so. As long as I have elk/deer in the freezer, Angus and Charlois beef in the pasture, poultry everywhere, and goats in the corral there is no way I'd eat insects as part of my diet. Guess I'm just old fashioned that way.


Sigh......................

You just don't get it do you?

I'm talking about a time when there is no venison or beef in the freezer and none to be obtained. 

If eating insects is what stands between death and survival I'll live. Guess I'm just old fashioned that way. When good time return I'll toast your memory with a nice craft brewed ale.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

tinknal said:


> Well, I guess that *since some people choose to live in drought prone areas* that my advise was inappropriate. My apologies.


_"since some people choose to live in drought prone areas"????_ 

Not everybody can just pick up and move because a drought hits, and I truly don't think people CHOOSE to live in areas that have droughts. Or floods. Or tornadoes. Or blizzards. We live where we live and must make the best of it when things are less than perfect.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

I feel the same way as you do...I'm now finally awake and aware but am too late to the show to be prepared. But I refuse to live in fear. I'm miles ahead of where I was, I know where I want to be and I've planned out what I need to get there. Now it's just a matter of making it happen. Yes, each week it seems there's less to prep with. But I'm grateful I still have a job. As an RN, I thought my job would always be secure, but it's not and the hospital is really tightening up and may even shut down. But I have to take it one day at a time. My next goal is to buy 55 gallon barrels to store wheat, sugar, rice and salt. I found out today that the hospital throws away their pickle 5 gallon buckets as well as their 3 and 1 lb buckets...woo hoo!!! Just keep one foot in front of the other.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

tinknal said:


> Sigh......................
> 
> You just don't get it do you?
> 
> ...


No, I guess I don't "get it", as you put it. 

I don't get why you are being nasty and condescending to me, but you seem to be doing it quite a bit lately, and with others too. You seem to be itching for a fight with me no matter what I say about any subject.

So, I think it's time to just ignore all of your posts on all subjects, and I'd appreciate it if you would do the same with mine from this point forward.

Thank you.

ETA: *Don't bother.*


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

When I first started prepping I had very very little money. The first thing I did was alter our diet. I quit buying the extras and went back to very basic meals that I grew up eating. That freed up a few dollars for preps. 

I started collecting recipies and recipe books that used more basic ingredients. Recipe books that are from 1960 or before are good. Earlier is better although if you go too far back its hard to figure out measurements. 

Most people in the USA are used to widely varied diets with out of season foods available year around. I don't buy tomatoes. If they are not fresh from my garden, I use home canned, juiced or dried. The ones from the grocery store are not tomatoes. I'm not sure what they are but red is all they have in common!

We buy fresh fruit during season but stick to fresh oranges and apples or canned or frozen fruits during winter months. 

A good sized bag of rice is $5 plus some change at Dollar General. That is a quick way to add to preps. Bags of dried beans are also relatively inexpensive. There a dozens of recipes for beans and rice. So buy your beans and rice then start looking for recipes and add various other ingredients you need for various ways of using them. Then prepare meals using the beans and rice which will free up $'s for more preps.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

bourbonred said:


> Just keep one foot in front of the other.


I think that's all any of us can do. It's a shame we don't all have a crystal ball and can see into the future to know what we've prepped well for and what we haven't. But I think if we all just prep as best we can in as many different areas as we can, I think we'll all be okay.

If your hospital closes, can you do private duty in-home nursing? Sounds like there would be a need for a visiting nurse, especially amongst the elderly.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

In 97, we had a 9 month drought, without a drip of rain. My pond went dry, my well dried up, I got scairt... I made it my mission to not get screwed over the next time a drought arrived. I built a reservoir with enough capacity to carry me through a minimum of 5 years.

My garden died early this year... but it's Above the pond, and to get it watered, required pumping or toting water. Seriously contemplating engineering a garden spot below the pond... in normal years, it'd grow rice... in droughty years, regular vegetables.

Also setting posts for a greenhouse, that can be gravity fed water.

We are somewhat at the mercy of the weather, but not completely.

Oh, I got 'scairt' back in March, when wildfires were popping up... I smelled smoke one night after midnight... drove around looking for smoke or flames... it was a hundred miles away. Regardless, next day I went to TSC and got a 2" portable water pump... if a fire approached, I could wet my barns and outbuildings down...

Notice a pattern? I get scairt, then get unscairt? Being scared is a weakness....


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

farmerpat said:


> _"since some people choose to live in drought prone areas"????_
> 
> Not everybody can just pick up and move because a drought hits, and I truly don't think people CHOOSE to live in areas that have droughts. Or floods. Or tornadoes. Or blizzards. We live where we live and must make the best of it when things are less than perfect.


We live here because this is our home. I was born 50 miles from here and grew up around here. My family (kids) are here. We've tried living in other states. There are gonna be problems every where you go. 

We cannot just pick up and move somewhere else. Our place is paid, if it wern't my husband would move to the mountains of CO. I've told him he could always go up there in the summer and camp and come back home for the winter. I can't handle the cold.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

You know I have noticed in every forum I go to people are at each others throats. Same with the people everywhere I go, everyone is upset and taking it out on others. 

I agree I am worried. Groceries are going up and up and my food storage is going down in volume. It freaks me out. I couldn't even get a tomato to grow this year, my chickens got another 2 months before they lay. i am scared. Big time. I would move out fo the city if I had two nickles to rub together, or if I could sell my business.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

NamasteMama said:


> You know I have noticed in every forum I go to people are at each others throats. Same with the people everywhere I go, everyone is upset and taking it out on others.
> 
> I agree I am worried. Groceries are going up and up and my food storage is going down in volume. It freaks me out. I couldn't even get a tomato to grow this year, *my chickens got another 2 months before they lay*. i am scared. Big time. I would move out fo the city if I had two nickles to rub together, or if I could sell my business.


That should be a good thing, though, because they should hopefully lay through the winter for you.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Ruby said:


> tinknal, have you ever been to Texas. Especially west Texas? No there is not creek bottoms. Even if there were every thing is dead and dried up. Even here in NE Texas every thing is dying.
> 
> About the only thing you might find would be cactus. Maybe a rattle snake or lizard once in a while. You may think I'm exaggerating but I'm not.


Yeah, if you haven't been to Texas in the summer (or other parts of the SW) you really can't imagine it. The creeks in my area are mostly concrete (and dry except for in the spring), and those are filled with garbage and yard waste. 
My water bill this month was $190 trying to keep my gardens alive til they start producing again nest month.

From the Ft Worth Star-Telegram



> If the National Weather Service's seven-day forecast holds true, come Friday we'll be tying Dallas-Fort Worth's all-time record for consecutive days of triple-digit heat.
> 
> The temperature reached 100 just after noon Saturday to extend the heat streak to 36 days. The record is 42 days, set in 1980.
> 
> The long-range forecast calls for temperatures of at least 104 through Saturday.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote Tinknal

"Well, I guess that since some people choose to live in drought prone areas that my advise was inappropriate. My apologies."

No apology necessary, because you clearly have no clue what you're talking about. Such ignorance can easily be excused. Southeast Texas, which for my area encompasses Houston and the Big Thicket area, and down to the coast, are *not* drought prone. In fact, it's quite the opposite. Flooding, poor drainage, standing water and high water tables are the norm. What is NOT the norm is an exceptional drought, the likes of which hasn't been seen since at least the 1950's. Of course I understand your ignorance, because you don't live here, and so likely have a limited idea of what the norm is here. It is not an area that is "drought prone". 

So before you condescendingly spout off about 'drought prone areas', be sure you actually know what you're talking about, because in this case, you're dead wrong. Of course you'll come back with some other condescending comment, because you can't bear to be wrong.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Ruby said:


> We live here because this is our home. I was born 50 miles from here and grew up around here. My family (kids) are here. We've tried living in other states. There are gonna be problems every where you go.
> 
> We cannot just pick up and move somewhere else. Our place is paid, if it wern't my husband would move to the mountains of CO. I've told him he could always go up there in the summer and camp and come back home for the winter. I can't handle the cold.


Yeah, it was cold here the last 2 winters. We're out on the eastern plains, and we had MINUS 39 degrees windchill. It sure made it hard busting ice on the stock tanks! The axe kept freezing to my gloves! The mountains are gorgeous, though.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

JuliaAnn said:


> Of course you'll come back with some other condescending comment, because you can't bear to be wrong.


You are right, I was a little catty. My main point is still being missed, I'm sure aided by my blunt manner. I'm generally only condescending when it is reciprocal.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Justincase: You started a good thread. I'm just very very sorry is deteriorated into a childish spat. 
You are farther along with preps than you realize, because you realize what you need and who you need to care for. Try not to let it overwhelm you. You will get there a little at a time. Just keep reading and learning and buying what you can when you can afford to. 

To be honest, there are alot of "super prepper" blogs out on the web where the guys spend literally thousands of dollars, but they aren't using their heads at all. They'll have bullet proof plastic sheets to cover their windows with, yet they store their bags of flour and sugar on the bare floor right next to a stinky gasoline generator in the basement! They'll spend tons of money on a fancy Berky water filter with all the accessories, but admit they have not given any thought as to what their water source will be when TSHTF. Some have cases and cases and cases of pop tarts and dry cereal, but they haven't thought what will happen if their diet consists of nothing but those -- I sure hope they have some immodium handy, cuz they're gonna need it!

No one size fits all prep works for every one. Just keep doing what you are doing and you will get along fine. Keep reading on HT (I try to check the new threads at least once a day), keep buying what you can afford, even if it's only a little here and there, and try to develop a plan. There is sooooo much information on here, and plenty of people to ask for advice. Good luck, and keep prepping!


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote Farmerpat "To be honest, there are alot of "super prepper" blogs out on the web where the guys spend literally thousands of dollars, but they aren't using their heads at all. They'll have bullet proof plastic sheets to cover their windows with, yet they store their bags of flour and sugar on the bare floor right next to a stinky gasoline generator in the basement! They'll spend tons of money on a fancy Berky water filter with all the accessories, but admit they have not given any thought as to what their water source will be when TSHTF."

This is SO true, and we saw it way back before Y2K too, remember? 

To the OP again.... We've bought about all we can budget. We are simply going to have to make do with what we have. I can't budget to buy much at all right now, so I have focused my buying preps on true survival foods such as rice, beans, pasta, and any canned food that contains protein like peanut butter. I can afford a few more 20 lb. bags of rice at $7 a pop, and more jars of store brand p.b. at $1.79 a jar, but I can't afford cases of freeze dried meals. Just do what you can at this point.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

IMHO, it doesn't matter where you live; we're all going to have some type of natural/man made devestation. Every community has already had insect, forest fires, too much rain, not enough rain, tornado, earthquake, hurricane, water treatment issues, you name it that is not typical and extreme at some point or another. If you're not currently having such devastation, stick around, your turns coming! 

Anyone who thinks there's some where else to go is either not living in the real world or has more money than they know what to do with. Everyone's best bet is to try hard to dig in and ride it out. It always turns around and then it's someone else's turn for their devastation. It's called life.

If you look at the dust bowl devastation in the 30's, people moved away in masses. Most never did find any better life, in fact, it got worst for them. Eventually that land did recover and it was time for someone else, somewhere to endure nature's revenge.

To me, the best thing to do is to prioritize. If there's not enough money to go around and you know you need to prep -- then prepping is your priority. Pay the rent/mortgage; if you are without public transportation you need gas for your car, but you don't need a car payment. Trade down. You can live without electricity or at least eliminate a good portion of it by using it only for an hour or two a day. Have a garage sale and sell unused items. Unless you live in a tent and eat 1 meal a day, there are hundreds of ways to cut back, even when you think you've cut back as far as possible. Live as if you were trying to survive now. It saves a ton of money and, if nothing else, it's a great dress rehearsal!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Karen said:


> To me, the best thing to do is to prioritize. If there's not enough money to go around and you know you need to prep -- then prepping is your priority. Pay the rent/mortgage; if you are without public transportation you need gas for your car, but you don't need a car payment. Trade down. You can live without electricity or at least eliminate a good portion of it by using it only for an hour or two a day. Have a garage sale and sell unused items. Unless you live in a tent and eat 1 meal a day, there are hundreds of ways to cut back, even when you think you've cut back as far as possible. Live as if you were trying to survive now. It saves a ton of money and, if nothing else, it's a great dress rehearsal!


Excellent post Karen. You have said what I have been trying to say this whole thread! LOL

Hope it is received better than my poor efforts.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

justincase said:


> I am looking at my supply and if things went crazy (ok crazier) in a day or two, I have enough for my family to eat for maybe a month or two. My garden died due to drought, could not keep water on the veggies. ........


We've all BTDT with the worry thing. Basically, you just keep chugging along doing the best you can as you build your preps and make your home safe. 

I didn't try to plant very much in the spring because I wasn't sure how well it was going to do and it seemed like there was always something keeping me from it. Just as well, I guess, since everything I did plant died a painful death. This weekend I'm putting in a small fall garden. The Walmart near me still had some dried up tomato plants they had on clearance for 25 cents apiece and strawberry plants for $2.00 each in the 4" containers. The strawberry plants actually looked pretty good. I got a dozen of each and put them out today. Tomorrow I'm going to plant seeds for green beans, squash and peppers. I'm going to use some ground cloth to set up a shade on one side of the beds. If I keep trying, something will eventually grow. We actually had a few minutes of rain last night and I'm convinced that we'll have a rainy August. 'Cause I said so. 

Right now my backyard is a fire hazard because I haven't watered it at all and last night's few minutes of rain was like sprinkling a few drops of water on a hot griddle. The grass is dead straw that you can kick up with your shoe because it is dried all the way through the roots like JuliaAnn said. I broke down a couple of weeks ago and filled the grandkids pool. They can play in it and cool off and it's there in case of fire, too. 

You'll get it done at your own pace. The important thing is you do already have a couple of months put back and everything you add increases that timeline.


----------



## bigfoot2you (Oct 3, 2007)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> When I first started prepping I had very very little money. The first thing I did was alter our diet. I quit buying the extras and went back to very basic meals that I grew up eating. That freed up a few dollars for preps.
> 
> I started collecting recipies and recipe books that used more basic ingredients. Recipe books that are from 1960 or before are good. Earlier is better although if you go too far back its hard to figure out measurements.
> 
> ...


Excellent post! Thank you


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

tinknal said:


> This is exactly what I was talking about with mindset. You have focused on the destructive habits of grasshoppers rather than their nutritional value, whether for poultry food or human food.





tinknal said:


> fear can be a great motivator. You might not be able to afford to buy preps right now but you can afford internet access. Use it to research edible plants and mushrooms and then go take a walk in the woods.
> 
> Try everything that you can identify as edible. Even if it doesn't taste so good and you don't want to eat it now, it will be in your mental bank if you need it in the future. H. **** Sapiens greatest asset is adaptability. Prepare yourself to think differently than you do now. I now live in a modern home with up to date conveniences, but in my mind, I can just as easily live in a hut in the woods.
> 
> ...



Great post and I understand where you are coming from. If we look for what we CAN do and not get hung up on what we CAN NOT do, we will survive. I cut back years ago. I don't buy much. My 2 brothers are having a hard time and they make "BIG" money. They say I don't want much, it is all relative. I feel I am living well. I have what I need AND WANT so I am able to stay focused. So many people feel someone owes them. THE GOVERNMENT???? HUH. They only take, never "REALLY" give. Take care of ourselves and the "GOVERNMENT" won't need to take away "ENTITLEMENTS". I have some preps, enough for me and mine. I live daily using what most would call 'using my preps. I can, dehydrate, brine, smoke, store and bury. I know what is out there and where food is a all times. I take care of myself and don't ask for help or need help. I give and take and thank God for my blessings. I know I am blesses with a good enviroment for easy living. My Grandparents went through the dirty 30's in Kansas and came to Oregon in 1953. Grandad had no job, no skills except farming and breaking horses for the Army but he made due, lived off the land that spring, summer and fall and had plenty put away for winter and started all over the next spring until he found a job as a maintanance person at a mill. Good enough for him, he bought a house and did well until he got lung cancer and had to have one removed. He took care of himself and Grandma until his death in 1968 and Granma sold the house and 5 acre farm and bought a mobile and put it next to our house at the farm I grew up on. Grandad always said if you were to lazy to live off the land you deserved to die. When and if times really get tough, the tough will survive. Most here will SURVIVE because they have done what it takes and know in the end YOU are responsible for YOU....James


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

tinknal said:


> This is exactly what I was talking about with mindset. You have focused on the destructive habits of grasshoppers rather than their nutritional value, whether for poultry food or human food.





tinknal said:


> fear can be a great motivator. You might not be able to afford to buy preps right now but you can afford internet access. Use it to research edible plants and mushrooms and then go take a walk in the woods.
> 
> Try everything that you can identify as edible. Even if it doesn't taste so good and you don't want to eat it now, it will be in your mental bank if you need it in the future. H. **** Sapiens greatest asset is adaptability. Prepare yourself to think differently than you do now. I now live in a modern home with up to date conveniences, but in my mind, I can just as easily live in a hut in the woods.
> 
> ...



Great post and I understand where you are coming from. If we look for what we CAN do and not get hung up on what we CAN NOT do, we will survive. I cut back years ago. I don't buy much. My 2 brothers are having a hard time and they make "BIG" money. They say I don't want much, it is all relative. I feel I am living well. I have what I need AND WANT so I am able to stay focused. So many people feel someone owes them. THE GOVERNMENT???? HUH. They only take, never "REALLY" give. Take care of ourselves and the "GOVERNMENT" won't need to take away "ENTITLEMENTS". I have some preps, enough for me and mine. I live daily using what most would call "using preps". I can, dehydrate, brine, smoke, store and bury. I know what is out there and where food is at all times. I take care of myself and don't ask for help or need help. I give and take and thank God for my blessings. I know I am blessed with a good enviroment for easy living. My Grandparents went through the dirty 30's in Kansas and came to Oregon in 1953. Grandad had no job, no skills except farming and breaking horses for the Army but he made do, lived off the land that spring, summer and fall and had plenty put away for winter and started all over the next spring until he found a job as a maintanance person at a mill. Good enough for him, he bought a house and did well until he got lung cancer and had to have one removed. He took care of himself and Grandma until his death in 1968 and Grandma sold the house and 5 acre farm and bought a mobile and put it next to our house at the farm I grew up on. Grandad always said if you were too lazy to live off the land you deserved to die. When and if times really get tough, the tough will survive. Most here will SURVIVE because they have done what it takes and know in the end YOU are responsible for YOU. If not others will learn from those mistakes....James


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

farmerpat said:


> Some have cases and cases and cases of pop tarts


Just to add some levity, my kids would be soooo happy if I had cases and cases of pop tarts in our preps rather than the beans, rice and other staples. Too bad for them pop tarts are a treat in our house as well as the fact they have a terrible shelf life. I do store hard candy in the preps though, so don't think I'm a complete spoil sport.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Remember stamphappy -- hard candy is also a double-duty prep! Not only is it candy, but can be used as a cough drop or can be melted in a cup of hot water or hot tea to help with sore throats too (horehound is especially good). Depending on the situation, you can either bribe the kids or take care of illness -- MY kind of prep! :grin:


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I've got all kinds of bubble gum in preps. I think it would be useful to plug up holes in teeth that have lost a filling. Blowing bubbles is a fun thing to do. Bubble gum chewing is a huge stress reliever. It can be used to stop technical machinery that's bothering you. . . oops!


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Just got back from Costco and added more prep items including coffee & spices. Their whole beef tenderlion (which we don't get to buy but I look at prices) is up to $15.99 per pound! Yikes!! 

We got coffee beans as well---3 bags, I think I'm going to do an online order at Rosa's Coffee and try the green beans and attempt roasting them on my own. Seems much less expensive and they supposedly keep a very, very long time if they are not yet roasted. 

Does horehound taste like licorice?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

stamphappy said:


> Does horehound taste like licorice?


It tastes like................horehound. I would say it is more similar to root beer than licorice.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Horehound does have a very unique strong flavor, something you can't really describe. Most people either love it or hate it.


----------

